# More Fuji Stuff



## cgw (Jun 16, 2022)

An insider's buying guide for Fuji MILCs


----------



## steenkash (Nov 24, 2022)

Love shooting with Fuji, a lot of the family stuff I work with is with the Fuji XT4, which has great colour science, a great range of lenses and hands down the best ergonomics on a camera I've used.


----------

